# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Der Trick mit den Whip

## Razfaz

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin voll am verzweifeln! :Wall: 
Bitte verratet mir wie man am besten einen Whip macht ich wäre euch ewig dankbar! :Pray: 

THX

----------


## smOoh

in der Luft einlenken und den Körper wie ne Schlange (erst Arme-> Oberkörper -> Beine) hinter herziehen.

----------


## Razfaz

Ok probier ich mal!

----------


## tribune

Wichtig ist auch die Landung! Immer als erstes mit Vorderad aufsetzten dann kommt Heck automatisch leichter wieder gerade!

Viel üben :Smile:

----------


## mAsKeD

beim absprung verlagere ich das gewicht schon auf die seite schau dir motocrosser an die machen das auch die kippen vor dem absprung schon das bike!

----------


## Razfaz

Danke werd ich glei testen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stephan-

Lenker entgegengesetzt eindrehen und den Impuls in die Beine weitergeben.
Passiert, wenn man nicht aufpasst, von selbst wenn man einen X-Up machen will als Anfänger, eben wegen des Impulses. 
Also nach links einlenken in der Luft und rechts das Rad rausschieben. Rückbewegung ist Lenker andersherum und den Rest wieder zurückziehen, so mache ich das zumindest.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde, VR sollte zuerst landen, so hast du noch ein wenig "geradeauslauf" der das Rad, bevor es hinten landet, ein wenig gerade(r) zieht.

----------


## lost_Angel

also ich hab gemerkt, dass ich immer dann whippe, wenn ich seh, dass es in der landung schon eine richtungsänderung gibt. auf dem absprung neige ich das bike schon in die kurve und rück das VR runter. wusste nicht einmal, bis jetzt, dass es gar nichmal falsch ist. hab selbst nur festgestellt, dass ich so etwas schneller bin und mich sicherer fühle (fahre seit ende august 09). 
X-up mal versucht, aber wie schon angemerkt: typisch anfänger wird da ein ungewollter whip draus. also da müsst ich noch dran arbeiten, bin aber nunmal nich so der fan von tricks  :Wink: 
imho solln die dirter die tricks machen und bikes durch die luftwirbeln etc  :Big Grin:

----------


## hhacks

also ich kanns zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hilft das:

www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to-...camp-2010.html

lG

----------


## Mosher24

also wen ich whipe stelle ich gleichzeitig mein bike etwas schief nach links und drehe den lenker ca 90° nach rechts. und dan wieder zurück.. 
hoffe das hat geholfen.. =) 
Lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm das is doch eher schief hüpfen als whippen oder nicht?

----------


## Laubfrosch

dada is whippn

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRZfz...eature=related  :Smile:

----------


## Mosher24

das hab ich auch immer geglaubt aber es funktioniert =) 

siehe selbst: www.sponsoree.com/~sTuFF/view...8&type=p#image

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja schon, ich find da fehlt dann aber der tolle bewegungsablauf, mit diesem "ausholen" mim lenker

----------


## Mosher24

da hast du natürlichh recht da das die geilsten whips sind  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

aber was noch fetter in dem video is, wie der über son step up step down table einfach am hinterrad den kicker wegschluckt und am andern (der hupft) vorbeizeht. böser jung.

----------


## Mosher24

mhm das is geil auf alle fälle  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaKa

Ich denk das wichtigste beim Whip ist die korrekte Bewegung am Vorbau..., desto kraftvoller desto schneller der Whip  :Wink: 
; und am schwierigsten find ich es die Pedale wieder zu finden  :Frown: 
Üben kann man des schön am Boden, einfach mit einem Fuss aufs Vorderrad steigen (hinter der Gabel), denn Lenker "rühren" und sobald der Rahmen wieder zurückkommt auf die Pedale springen (keinen Ahnung wie der Trick heisst wenn man denn am Boden macht, kenn des noch von meine BMX Zeiten)
dabei lernt man mal die Bewegung am Vorbau und das Timing um die Pedale zu suchen bzw erwischen,
möcht ned wissen wie des ausschaut wenn man vielleicht denn Whip schafft aber bei denn Pedalen komplett daneben steigt..., dann heissts wohl "Willkommen bei denn Eunuchen" = Autsch!

Trotzallem schaut die Welt im Sprung (in der Luft) dann wieder etwas anders aus, hierbei sollte man beim Absprung mit dem hinteren Fuss das Bike in drehrichtung kicken und dann mit dem vorderfuss auffangen...
Hier ein kleines How To Do: www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpEVqy954OY
MFG

----------


## Laubfrosch

du steigst beim whip doch gar net von den pedalen!!

wir reden hier vom motowhip... nicht vom tailwhip  :Wink:

----------


## DaKa

und ich hätt glaubt da gehts um denn echt ernsten whip..., also Tailwhip...
motowhip? soll des a trick sein? vielleicht mit der Motocross, aber ned mitn Bike..., also ehrlich....

----------


## Laubfrosch

und hast du scho amal an downhiller gesehn der an tailwhip im run zieht?
na oder?

also geh schleich di zu den erdhügelradlern :P

----------


## DaKa

Erdhügelradler sagt der Nürnberger Deutsche zum Österreicher, i zerbrich gleich vor lauter lachen  :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Laubfrosch

was willst du?

willst ma herkunft beleidign?
das traust di a nur hier im netz.

also geh weiter dirten und whip so sick.....

----------


## DaKa

Hey sorry Mann, wollt da echt ned persönlich auf die Füsse steigen...
Ich find euch deutschen sogar ziemlich cool, ehrlich gesagt.
Ich lach nur weil in Seehöhe gerechnet euer höchster Berg bei Nürnberg, der Hesselberg glaub ich, bei mir zuhause a tiefes Loch im Boden ist...  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Laubfrosch

das stimmt natürlich.
durch die höhenunterschiede gibts aber trotzdem ein paar nette hügel...vllt gar net so übel zum downhill fahren wenn man nicht immer die gondel oder steigeisen braucht um wo rauf zu kommen...

----------


## Daniel93

Word! Hier gibts ne ganze Menge "Hügel"^^ 
(Sogar WeinBERGE :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Blue: )
Wobei ich da als  momentan (zwangsweise) all mountain Fahrer eh besser ruhig bin  :Big Grin:

----------


## huidiwui

passt nun nicht ganz zum Thema whip... aber obige diskussion auch nicht : ))))

letztens hab ich einen heinzi gesehn (ich glaub es war ein slowene) der am parkplatz im rollen mit ca 10 km/h einen can can gemacht hat.

Erklärung: No-Foot-Can-Can
im Sprung beide Beine auf eine Seite (kruz laufbewegung nachahmen) und dann wieder auf die pedale. 


das is mal ein trockentraining!  :EEK!:

----------


## DaKa

wie jetzt, mit dem bike gesprungen? also einen bunny-hop und einen can can dazu? kann i ma fast ned vorstellen  :Smile: 
oder nur der biker selbst gesprungen?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich kenn n paar dirt /street 26 zoll fahrer die sowas können. also aus dem bunnyhop heraus. 
sind aber einzelfälle die einfach da voll den dreh raus haben.

----------


## huidiwui

nö nö bike springt dabei nicht...

bike fährt brav seine 10km/h am boden weiter und der heinzi hüpft weg macht den move mitn den beinen hält sich noch mit den händen am lenker und macht den verrückten trick völluig trocken am parkplatz.

; )

----------


## Judge

also der tailwhip aufm boden mim bmx heist ja footjam tailwhip :Big Grin:  den kann ich auch. und ich hab aber ma n bild gesehen wo jemand n tailwhip mit ner doppelbrücke gemacht hat, musste dabei halt mit den händen umgreifen. naja und am boden geht der tailwhip auch mim dh:www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pEge5CNPu8
ab sek. 15  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaKa

Hehe, wohl eher ein Foot-Step to Tailwhip  :Mr. Yellow: 

Ich hab mal nen Typen beobachtet der über eine kleine Böschung (maximal 1 Meter Höhenunterschied) von einen Parkplatz zum anderen einen Thailwhip gepackt hat, und das ausn Bunny-Hop und mitn BMX. Einen halbe Sekunde früher gelandet oder denn Whip zu langsam und der hät sich wahrscheinlich die Beine gebrochen....
Er hat sich recht ärgern müssen da keiner a Video machte und ein zweites mal wollte er das ned riskieren da er bedenken hatte ob er denn ein noch steht.
der hat schon etwas Angstschweiss rausgedrückt vor dem Sprung  :Twisted:

----------


## huidiwui

aldäaaa schwede!

ja die kovarik´sche trickkiste is groß!
geil is auch der 180er ; )

was aber sensationell aussieht is der abflug des lehikonen bikes. 
dezenter "back to tree quad-loop shit"

----------


## Lordz

wie die felgn nämli zersprent ... jajaja hahaha .. zum glück is da ka specht grad bei der arbeit gwesen !

----------


## huidiwui

hey... 

thema whip nochmal aufgewärmt... 

hab mal acht gegeben und gesehn, dass durchwegs alle den whip zur der seite des rades machen, wo man mit den pedalen hinten ist. 
wenn ich am rad steh wäre das die linke seite, nur ist gefühlsmäßig das genau die seite wo ich nie nen whip machen würde... ; )))

ich versuchs eher nach rechts obwohl da die beinstellung offensichtlich falsch ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm,ich denke es ist von vorteil so zu whipen. da man dann kontrollierter das hinterrad zurückdrücken kann... als wenn man in die andere richtung whipen würd...

anders könnte man aber auch mit dem hinten stehenden fuß den whip einleiten.

weiß aber grad auch nich so genau.

----------


## uwerich

da der(sagichmal) drehpunkt im steuersatz liegt, müsste man doch mit dem von diesem punkt entfernteren bein den besseren hebel haben? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

sprich, whip ich das heck nach rechts, müsst der linke fuß hinten mehr sinn machen.

ich hab mir leider angewöhnt, immer das rechte pedal beim sprung hinten zu haben, damit geht mein ´zwergerlwhip´ lieber nach links. und cornerjumps nach rechts nehmen schwerer richtung(wahrscheinlich nur in meinem kopf).

ich würde echt gerne mal irgendwo üben, ohne über 50% meiner aufmerksamkeit aufs landen :EEK!:  zu richten :Redface: 

mfg u

----------


## DasMatti

also das mit dem hebel hat keinen einfluss da du die kraft aus deinem körper/hüfte einleitest. Das Hebelverhältniss bleibt gleich.
wichtiger wäre die technik gscheid zu beherrschen, dann kann man in beide richtungen whipen. 
Ich steh mit dem rechten fuss vorne, und dreh den whip am liebsten im Uhrzeigersinn, das heißt der hintere Fuss kommt dann in Flugrichtung nach vorne. Trotzdem hab ich probleme den Whip zurückzudrehen. Hab dann einfach mal auf nem großen Table versucht anders rum zu drehen, und hab den Trick in der Luft mit einer Lenkbewegung eingeleitet, und bin sogar richtig weit rausgekommen.
Also so körperschwerpunkt verlagern, und lenkimpulse geben bringt mehr, als darauf zu achten welcher fuss hinten steht. Die Gschichte mit dem Fuss wirkt sich eher drauf aus wie man auf dem Radl steht, wie man das Gewicht verlagert etc, unabhängig vom Hebel.

ride on

----------


## Laubfrosch

eben das kam mir auch noch. also das mim hebel funzt nicht, bzw. nur n paar grad schaut dann aus als würdest du schief hüpfen... aber mit whipen hat das nix wirklich zu tun. der whip kommt aus ner reihe bewegungen ausn körper raus. ähnlich wie ja auchn bunnyhop oder sonst jeder trick...

----------


## uwerich

alle träume dahin..... 
mir fällt noch immer die vorstellung, wie ich das üben soll. 
ich wer einfach weiterfliegen bis mich lange flüge nicht mehr erschrecken, dann wird wohl auch der mut zur whip kommen. 
u

----------


## DasMatti

probier einfach mal in der luft einzulenken, und dann dem radl bissl zu folgen.
sobald du den lenker drehst, und du es nicht unterdrückst, wird das radl wegen den rotierenden massen, dem vorderrad folgen. 
zurückdrehen vom whip geht dann logischerweiße über entgegenlenken.

ride on

----------


## uwerich

> probier einfach mal in der luft einzulenken, und dann dem radl bissl zu folgen.
> sobald du den lenker drehst, und du es nicht unterdrückst, wird das radl wegen den rotierenden massen, dem vorderrad folgen. 
> zurückdrehen vom whip geht dann logischerweiße über entgegenlenken.
> 
> ride on


luftstand :EEK!: , luftstand :EEK!:  :EEK!:  tralala

ich dachte, dass meine 2buben ein zeichen für eier sind.

wohl doch nicht :Frown:

----------


## DasMatti

tut mir leid, aber mit der antwort kann ich grad nicht viel anfangen  :Smile:

----------


## Philipp

Find es kommt auch auf die Sprünge drauf an, in welcher Richtung man den Whipt macht.
Habe den linken Fuß vorne, mach daher Whip gegen Uhrzeigersinn, spricht Hinterrad kommt nach rechts vorne.
Was mich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt, dass ich 360er im Uhrzeigersinn springe.
Bei manchen Sprünge klappt auch der Whip im Uhrzeigersinn, aber mache eigenltlich fast immer andersrum... bloß mit der Landung muss ich noch üben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Reine Übungssache. Am Anfang hats bei mir auch ned geklappt und im Moment ist es auch eher ein semi-whip, Übung macht den Meister

----------


## DasMatti

zurück kommen bei der landung wird überbewertet...wofür hast n a fully? hauptsache auf fotos schauts gut aus. Die felge kann man auch wieder zentrieren lasse  :Big Grin:

----------


## huidiwui

ha da hab ich doch mal auch einen pro dabei erwischt wie er auf die"andere" seite whipt... 

man sieht auch warum die seite wo man mit dem fuß hinten steht, meist besser is, das knie is nämlich im weg...

www.pinkbike.com/photo/5600739/

aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich des so könnte, wärs ma wurscht welche seite.. ; )

----------


## noox

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Abgrenzung Whip und Tabletop aus? 

Beim perfekten Whip ist das Bike quasi quer zu Sprungrichtung und der Lenker nicht eingelenkt. Beim perfekten Tabletop ist das Bike waagrecht und der Lenker nach oben eingelengt. Mit Hüfte und Knie macht man den 90° Knick, damit der Oberkörper und Kopf fast gerade bleibt. 

Man sieht aber relativ viele Whips, die auch Richtung Tabletop gehen. Erstens wird teilweise das Vorderrad gar nicht zur Seite gedreht, sondern bleibt eher in Sprungrichtung. Nur das Steuerrohr wird leicht zur Seite gedreht. Das Zweite ist, dass häufig das Bike stark flach gelegt wird (ähnlich Tabletop) - allerdings im Unterschied dazu, wird das Hinterrad meist ziemlich weit nach oben gedreht und der Körper bleibt mehr neben dem Bike und wird nicht so stark abgeknickt wie beim Tabletop, sondern eher Whip-typisch verdreht. 

Bei meinen "Whip-Anfangs-Versuchen" tendiere ich auch mehr dazu, mich reinzulegen und das Hinterrad zur Seite und nach oben rauszudrehen. Das Vorderrad bleibt dabei in Sprungrichtung.

Einen Vorteil hat es wenn das Hinterrad reativ hoch ist: Bei der Landung fährt man ein längeres Stück auf dem Vorderrad, was automatisch das Heck gerade richtet.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Das Zweite ist, dass häufig das Bike stark flach gelegt wird (ähnlich Tabletop) - allerdings im Unterschied dazu, wird das Hinterrad meist ziemlich weit nach oben gedreht und der Körper bleibt mehr neben dem Bike und wird nicht so stark abgeknickt wie beim Tabletop, sondern eher Whip-typisch verdreht.


Meinst du so Danny Hart mäßig?

----------


## noox

Würd das nicht speziell auf Danny Hart reduzieren. Generell sieht man das häufig, wenn es eher ein steilerer Absprung ist. Also kein Step-Down oder so. Z.B. ein Sprung über einen schönen Table. Da bleibt das Vorderrad relativ tief und das Hinterrad macht viel den größeren und höheren Bogen als das Vorderrad...

Jetzt fällt's mir wieder ein: Es ist eigentlich ein Scrub. Beim MX sieht man das häufig.

----------


## Supi-rupi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr7NV...eature=relatedDas kann man gut umsetzen aufs DH! Also wenn ich whippe, fahr ich grad zu und am Absprung dreh ich dann schon dden Lenker und kick meine Beine dann raus und drehe meinen Oberkörper gleichzeitig. Funktioniert immer und schaut fett aus  :Wink: Hoffe ich kann helfen, ride on!

----------


## noox

Das in dem Video verkaufen anderes als Scrub.  :Wink:  

Ich find's nämlich leichter das Bike leicht zu kippen und dann das Hinterrad nach oben zu ziehen und dann wieder zurück. Am einfachsten geht das, wenn man eine leichter Kurve springen will. 

Bei einem klassischen Whip kommt das Hinterrad nicht zuerst so extrem in die Höhe bzw. wird das Bike nicht so reingelegt. Aber die Übergänge sind fließend. Und bei einem Scrub hat man ja auch dann teilweise vor der Landung dieselbe Position wie bei einem Whip. 

Die Frage ist, ob's da überhaupt eine Unterscheidung zwischen Scrub und Whip gibt, oder ob das eh dasselbe ist.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich lenk einfach in der Luft ein und geb den Impuls zu den Beinen weiter und schon is es Heck draußen. Zurück halt dasselbe umgekehrt.

----------


## King J

Ich weiß zwar genau wie ich es umsetzten soll aber kommt man dann auch wieder schnell genug in Landungsposition?

----------


## noox

Ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich selbst nur in der Lage bin, einen Ansatz einer Mischung aus Table-Top und Whip hinzubekommen.

Aber bezüglich Landung: Du musst den Sprung 100% unter Kontrolle haben. D.h. du solltest ungefähr wissen wo du hinspringst aber vorallem die Position am Bike immer kontrollieren können. Damit meine ich insbesonder Vor-/Rücklage und auch seitlich. Entscheidend ist, dass du das Vorderrad aktiv in die Landung drücken kannst. 

Mit dem Hinterrad wirst du nämlich so gut wie nie ganz gerade landen. Das sieht man auch bei Profis, dass die teils ganz schön schief noch sind. Wenn du das Vorderrad unter deiner Kontrolle in die Landung setzen kannst, dann kannst es genau so setzen, dass du trotz teils noch seitlich versetztem Hinterrad in Balance landest. Außerdem wird das Hinterrad gerader, wenn du vorne schon gelandet bist. Das mit der Landung geht dabei automatisch. Wichtig ist aber, dass du es eben schaffst, einen Sprung so zu springen, dass du das Vorderrad zuerst in die Landung zu drücken. 

Wenn das Hinterrad nämlich nicht genau gerade ist, du aber gleichzeitig mit beiden Rädern oder noch schlimmer mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landest, dann hast keine Chance, eine Schrägstellung auszugleichen und dich wird's aufbauen.

----------


## dergö!

...unter 18 Jugendfreeridetag oder Summercamp, über 18 ein Individualcoaching...und dann einfach weiter dran arbeiten  :Wink:

----------

